# Sell secondhand watch in Dubai



## dubainew (Mar 26, 2010)

Hi

I am new to Dubai and I was wondering if there is a shop where I can sell second hand designer watches.

Preferably in new Dubai, such as in Emirates mall or Dubai Mall etc.. but not necessarily.

Thank you!


----------



## furryboots (Jul 31, 2009)

dubainew said:


> Hi
> 
> I am new to Dubai and I was wondering if there is a shop where I can sell second hand designer watches.
> 
> ...


There's a shop in the Beach Centre on Jumeirah Road that deals in just that. Would be worth a visit I reckon.


----------



## dubainew (Mar 26, 2010)

furryboots said:


> There's a shop in the Beach Centre on Jumeirah Road that deals in just that. Would be worth a visit I reckon.


Thank you for your quick reply!!

Any idea the name of it?? if not dont worry

Thank you


----------



## furryboots (Jul 31, 2009)

I don't know the name but it's on the ground floor (on the left if entering from Jumeirah Road). It's a small shopping centre so you can't miss it. I've only browsed the window but it's high end stuff i.e Rolex, Pattek Phillipe


----------



## dubainew (Mar 26, 2010)

furryboots said:


> I don't know the name but it's on the ground floor (on the left if entering from Jumeirah Road). It's a small shopping centre so you can't miss it. I've only browsed the window but it's high end stuff i.e Rolex, Pattek Phillipe



Thank you! Last request i swear  - do you know what time the mall closes today? 12?


----------



## furryboots (Jul 31, 2009)

As I say, more a shopping centre than a mall so I would be surprised if it stays open as late as midnight but would expect it to be open until ten. You're not that desparate to sell are you??


----------



## dubainew (Mar 26, 2010)

furryboots said:


> As I say, more a shopping centre than a mall so I would be surprised if it stays open as late as midnight but would expect it to be open until ten. You're not that desparate to sell are you??


haha no its just that i'm going to be in that area tonight!


----------



## furryboots (Jul 31, 2009)

There is always Dubizzle and Souq.com if you fancy selling over the internet but best of luck whatever you do.


----------

